# Campsite near Decoy Lakes



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

Hi, we are going to Decoy lakes for a fishing Masterclass with Bob Nudd in April does anyone know of a cheap camp site as near to there as possible..their address is 

DECOY LAKES. Decoy Farm. Drybread Road. Whittlesey. Peterborough. PE7 2AD
I have rang them and the one they reccomended was about 20 minutes drive from the lakes, I have found one about 7 miles away I think its Northy Lodge but was hoping for somewhere cheaper..


thanks in advance

Anne


----------



## jncrowe (Feb 14, 2009)

*fishing*

Hi Anne 
No idea about the camping but Im full of envy how ever did you get to fishing with Bob Nudd ???
Have a great time and tell us all about it please 
Cath


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

never tried it but mr google said http://www.wildlifebritain.com/Northey_Lodge_Storage__Touring_Park_2323.php

joe


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Anne

I just looked at the Google map of Decoy Lakes ...they do seem to have lots and lots of space and roadways near the lakes .... I wonder if you are just needing one night and you asked very nicely and explained that you are in a "self contained" Motorhome with your own water and waste tanks etc etc that will leave not a trace when you are gone ... would they they let you stop over ??

Mike

othjerwise go to our map and put in the post code to see the nearby sites :

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&file=map


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

*Re: fishing*



jncrowe said:


> Hi Anne
> No idea about the camping but Im full of envy how ever did you get to fishing with Bob Nudd ???
> Have a great time and tell us all about it please
> Cath


Tony's friend taking us as a guest because his wife bought him the days fishing for his Birthday/Christmas..I'm not fishing by the way.. :lol:

Mike...thanks for looking we will need 3 nights so will probably be better off on a site 8)

looks like Northey Lodge might be the nearest then unless someone knows different  

thanks everyone your input is much appreciated..I did speak to the owners of the lakes and they told me about a site that was at least 20 mins drive away...don't think they will let us stay there as we will need showers on site after a days fishing

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Anne


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

*Re: fishing*



annetony said:


> looks like Northey Lodge might be the nearest then unless someone knows different


To ensure "driveonandoffability" :lol: you may be best to go a bit further especially if you are CC members.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1727

Mike


----------

